# Vaseline in light socket



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

measure thrice said:


> Is this appropriate? Are there anti-corrosive lubricants which are more appropriate?


NO, this is not appropriate. They sell gel made for this at hardware stores. Even Noalox made for AL connections would be more appropriate, but isn't quite correct.

Jamie


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Does the Vaseline jar specify UL approved for installing bulbs? NO.. then by code it is illegal. What you can use is called di-electric grease


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

No Alox has suspended zinc particles. I would NOT use as a lubricant for light bulbs. It is conductive and could easily short the two contacts.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't put Vaseline on the lamp threads!

I did this in our kitchen light many years ago, and as the Vaseline heated up and cooked in the sockets, making it pretty much near impossible to unscrew the bulbs. It also stunk like a dead skunk.

I ended up replacing all 5 sockets (Chandelier fixture), which is what I probably should have done in the first place.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

The only electrical use I have ever heard of for vaseline is for car battery terminals, but even there you are supposed to use a specific type of grease, if any.
I have never used a lubricant on a light socket, and have never had trouble removing the bulb. If the bulb wants to break when I am unscrewing it, I just kill the power, and unscrew the remains with a needle-nose plier.

FW


----------



## RobandStacey (Oct 28, 2008)

As Jamiedolan stated earlier, they sell a product specifically for this. I do not know what it is called but do know we use it at work for bulbs that are outdoors and are in hard to reach areas. The lubricant helps keep the rust out and also makes replacing the bulbs a lot easier.


----------



## DIY_JC (May 20, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> What you can use is called di-electric grease


I was walking around Harbor Freight tonight.. and happened to see this on the shelf ($2-3). It made me think of this thread...


----------



## joey b (Oct 18, 2008)

I was once told to roll the bulb threads on your forehead to pick up the oils to prevent it from sticking. Not sure how well it works, but from then on I've been doing so.


----------



## 2long4u (Dec 29, 2008)

joey b said:


> I was once told to roll the bulb threads on your forehead to pick up the oils to prevent it from sticking. Not sure how well it works, but from then on I've been doing so.



Pics or it didn't happen!!:laughing:


----------



## ctsmiths (Jan 17, 2009)

joey b said:


> I was once told to roll the bulb threads on your forehead to pick up the oils to prevent it from sticking. Not sure how well it works, but from then on I've been doing so.


 That is TOO funny to be real!:laughing:


----------



## joey b (Oct 18, 2008)

sounds kinda silly, but I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be accurate.


----------



## measure thrice (Jan 24, 2009)

*diet suggestions*



joey b said:


> I was once told to roll the bulb threads on your forehead to pick up the oils to prevent it from sticking. Not sure how well it works, but from then on I've been doing so.


*Should one eat hot & spicy food to produce more sweat and oil on one's forehead?* :wink:


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> Does the Vaseline jar specify UL approved for installing bulbs? NO.. then by code it is illegal.


That isn't how it works. UL Listing is voluntary. Also, UL is just a private company, they don't have any special legal rights or anything.

The NEC only requires certain things (and only those certain things) to be "listed" by any organization acceptable to the AHJ. That's usually UL, but it can by any product testing organization. OSHA, for example, recognizes a list of 18 different testing companies.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

joey b said:


> I was once told to roll the bulb threads on your forehead to pick up the oils to prevent it from sticking. Not sure how well it works, but from then on I've been doing so.


Actually you roll the bulb in your hair to pick up oils. Works well... at least it did when I still had hair..:laughing:


----------



## measure thrice (Jan 24, 2009)

*HD has a product*



HouseHelper said:


> Actually you roll the bulb in your hair to pick up oils. Works well... at least it did when I still had hair..:laughing:


I was in Home Depot a few days ago and saw a product called "Bulb EZ" or "Bulb Ease" in the electrical department. It is exactly for this problem. Whether the problem actually exists is another question.

HouseHelper - there was no indication on the product as to how well is works as a hair gel.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Depending on a worker from HD could be dangerous. Maybe this is to help with tulips and they stocked it in the wrong department.


----------

